# Solved: A microsoft word error 7 message occurs when users try to print



## JcBigDaddy (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm trying to print a document from Microsoft Word 2003 to a network printer. 
When I select print I get an error message with the following text.
*A microsoft word error 7, "The RPC server is unavailable" has occurred.* When 
I close the error box I get another error that immediately follows.
*A microsoft word error 10, "There is a printer error" has occurred.*
Have tried to troubleshoot the problem by re-installing the printer and this 
does not help. Have even re-installed Microsoft Office 2003 and this has not 
stopped the problem either. I have 12 workstations on a Windows 2003 server 
and only 3 of my workstations are having this problem. All workstations are 
running Windows XP professional sp2 and print just fine from all of my other server 
applications. I have scanned all systems for malware and they are all clean.
I don't know what else to try and hope someone has seen this problem and may 
have solution.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

It could be caused by the Print Spooler service being stopped - that would explain the second error, which is an out-of-memory error. If that fails, make sure you have the latest printer driver - and the one you have may be corrupt.
If all this fails, try installing the printer again, but use the IP address of it, rather than having Windows auto-search for it. Another meaning of this error is that the PCs are unable to recognize one another.


----------



## JcBigDaddy (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for your input Slurpee. I did what u suggested for the network printer on each workstation and that did not help the problem. I forgot to mention in my initial post that each workstation also has Microsoft Works Suite 2005 on them which uses Word 2002. To resolve the printing problem I removed the Works Suite and the Word 2003 then just re-installed Word 2003 and that seems to have fixed the printer error on each workstation.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Annoying, and, well, not exactly an obvious line of solution, but hey, you fixed it!!! 
Please use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as Solved.


----------

